# Rugby World Cup Final 2003 full match



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Australia Vs England best final in the history of sports

http://video.google.com.au/videoplay?docid=6970278793394771805

cant embed here


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

heres some hope for the usa for the world cup with the try of the tournament from the last one


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I know, have you ever seen someone else get picked up by a bigtime club like Biarritz for really one play? I had a look at the google vid you posted at work too, so thanks for the link :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> I know, have you ever seen someone else get picked up by a bigtime club like Biarritz for really one play? I had a look at the google vid you posted at work too, so thanks for the link :thumbsup:


no worries, heartbreak at its very best, i think that american winger was originally from zimbabwe which would explain his strong genetics and his speed, hey you can guys can look forward to the cold war version of rugby, america vs russia, and america vs italy will be alright


----------

